# Alpinek9?



## Mojomotorcg (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm some what new on here and was looking for some info on here . I'm trying to find another breeder, I already have a shepherd so I'm fimilar with the dogs, I'm looking for a working line/ personal protection/house pet female(possibly breeding in the future) that's already trained. I want to see if anyone has had good or bad experiences with alpinek9. I'm open to any other sugestions on other breeders as well. I live in virginia but im willing to do some travaling to get the right one and id prefer a all black or dark sable. Thanks


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hans at Alpine can provide you with a nice dog.


----------



## Mojomotorcg (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

There are many brokers that can provide good dogs from Slovakia and Czech Republic. Just really think about what you want and ask them. Alpine is one Eurosport does this as well as do many more. I would look at what is available tell them what you wand and what your price range is ask for references and go from there.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I have worked with Alpine as well and Eurosport. I would be more than happy to talk with you about my Experiences over the phone. if you would like to call me. 
913-486-2269.


----------



## Mojomotorcg (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the great info


----------



## Mojomotorcg (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds great I will give you a call when I get off work


weberhaus said:


> I have worked with Alpine as well and Eurosport. I would be more than happy to talk with you about my Experiences over the phone. if you would like to call me.
> 913-486-2269.


----------



## Mojomotorcg (Feb 18, 2012)

Just spoke with Malinda from weberhaus and wow now I see why so many people referred her, so helpful and easy to talk to. Thanks again


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome and good luck let everyone know what you decide on since everyone loves a happy ending.


----------

